# sunk!! help!!!



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

Was in a water hole and the bike started to die so I killed it .the pipe was under water:34: Don't know if I did the right thing but its done .It got water in the oil. Can anybody tell me what to do to get it back right?

Thanks


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

MudInMyBlood Forums Recovering a Sunk Quad


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Sawwn. Don't kill it in the water big no no. Ye a few flushes with cheap oil then when it drains clean fill it up and ride. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

No_Substitue_For_A_Brute said:


> MudInMyBlood Forums Recovering a Sunk Quad


^^^^^^^^^^^^

Plus search. Plenty other threads already here.


----------

